# Which 8800GTS card should I get



## cquence (Jun 3, 2007)

I am building a new system. I am debating on which 8800GTS card to get. I play CS:Source and on 1280x1024 max settings. I want to know which card is better for me. these are the three cards:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130071

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130040

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130038

640mb for futureproof, or 320mb for saving money?


----------



## ducis (Jun 3, 2007)

2nd one or 3rd one


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 3, 2007)

firsttimebuilder said:


> 2nd one or 3rd one



for "1280x1024 on max settings" yep, this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130040


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

I would get the 640Mb, that will make it ready for future games. That is double the VRAM for $50 extra. Get the 640Mb, and don't buy one because of how it is encased, in that rough looking crap, yes, I am talking about the 2nd one, that Diorhomme displayed.


----------



## eric92park (Jun 4, 2007)

I would get 640 too, your wasting money if your gonna use 320 for now and buy 640 later...


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 4, 2007)

Agree with the last two posts, get the 640mb version.


----------



## chupacabra (Jun 4, 2007)

Yep the 640mb since the difference is just 20$ which isn't that much


----------



## cquence (Jun 4, 2007)

But isnt the core clock on the 320 a lil faster?


----------



## chupacabra (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> But isnt the core clock on the 320 a lil faster?



That doesn't matter since the 640mb gives about a little more performance than the higher clock of the 320mb


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> But isnt the core clock on the 320 a lil faster?



Nope, who filled you with this crap? The 8800's are the same, the 640Mb is just more VRAM. Which means the 640 has a better memory bandwith and probably a better pixel fill rate.


----------



## eric92park (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> But isnt the core clock on the 320 a lil faster?



You, I think you shouldn't have talked...

Here are the stupid specs

*Performance* 
 NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB
 500 MHz GPU  
 96 Pixel Pipelines  
 400 MHz RAMDAC  

*Memory* 
320 MB, 320 bit DDR3  
 1600 MHz (effective)  
 64 GB/s Memory Bandwidth  

*Interface *
 PCI-E 16X 
 DVI-I, DVI-I, HDTV 
 SLI Capable 

*Resolution & Refresh  *
 240 Hz Max Refresh Rate  
 2048 x 1536 x 32bit x85Hz Max Analog 
 2560 x 1600 Max Digital 

_______________________________________________________________
*Performance *
 NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB
500 MHz GPU 
 96 Pixel Pipelines  
 400 MHz RAMDAC  

*Memory* 
 640 MB, 320 bit DDR3  
 1600 MHz (effective)  
 64 GB/s Memory Bandwidth  

*Interface *
 PCI-E 16X 
 DVI-I, DVI-I, HDTV 
 SLI Capable 

*Resolution & Refresh * 
 240 Hz Max Refresh Rate  
 2048 x 1536 x 32bit x85Hz Max Analog 
 2560 x 1600 Max Digital 


Core clock speeds are the SAME, stop confusing people


INTELCRAZY said:


> Nope, who filled you with this crap? The 8800's are the same, the 640Mb is just more VRAM. Which means the 640 has a better memory bandwith and probably a better pixel fill rate.



No, memory bandwidth is same because its the same GTS series, but your partcially correct, it does have more VRAM which means it could handle more heavy graphics whihc 320MB can't


----------



## ADE (Jun 4, 2007)

funny. you know what pisses me off???? When ever I say that 640MB is a good idea everyone flicks me off and say i'm an idiot for getting it. they tell me "No, 320MB is better cuz your never gonna get to use that much" BS! god damn, those hypocrites! pisses me off! and ya know what else? I feel stupid now that the 8800GTS 640MB is that low of a price. when i got it it was $380 w/o shipping.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

ADE said:


> funny. you know what pisses me off???? When ever I say that 640MB is a good idea everyone flicks me off and say i'm an idiot for getting it. they tell me "No, 320MB is better cuz your never gonna get to use that much" BS! god damn, those hypocrites! pisses me off! and ya know what else? I feel stupid now that the 8800GTS 640MB is that low of a price. when i got it it was $380 w/o shipping.



I agree, they will keep talking when the requirement is higher, lol.


Chill out, the CD Drive has really p'd you off, eh?


----------



## cquence (Jun 4, 2007)

Alright...I will get the 640mb. You guys convinced me!


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> Alright...I will get the 640mb. You guys convinced me!



You just made your life easier, Kudos to you!


----------



## eric92park (Jun 4, 2007)

ADE said:


> funny. you know what pisses me off???? When ever I say that 640MB is a good idea everyone flicks me off and say i'm an idiot for getting it. they tell me "No, 320MB is better cuz your never gonna get to use that much" BS! god damn, those hypocrites! pisses me off! and ya know what else? I feel stupid now that the 8800GTS 640MB is that low of a price. when i got it it was $380 w/o shipping.



lol i go for better graphics so I would have supported you


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Nope, who filled you with this crap? The 8800's are the same, the 640Mb is just more VRAM. Which means the 640 has a better memory bandwith and probably a better pixel fill rate.



Wow, I would've never thought I'd find such unexperienced people on this forum.
Where do I start, well first, 640MB version performs better *ONLY* if you game at resolutions 1600x1200 or over, it's a fact and I'm surprised you didn't know it. Considering he specifically mentioned 1280x1024, 320MB is an obvious choice. Why did I pick the one for 329.99 when you could get one for 269.99? Are you really this dumb to think that they overprised it by $60 because of a different cooler? *It comes heavily overclocked* Standard GTS is 500mhz core and 1600mhz memory, when the one I suggested is 588mhz core and *1840mhz* memory, 240mhz extra to the memory!. NOW, considering he's gonna game at 1280x1024 the 640MB you suggested is... gonna perform *SLOWER* then the one i did,* oh and you made him pay more*. Idiot.
P.s - 640MB for future games? You have NO IDEA what kind of VRAM will new games require, so don't make assumptions if you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## cquence (Jun 4, 2007)

One last question, is it worth it to jump to the 8800GTX? $350 for the 640mb 8800GTS and the 8800GTX is like $550.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

You could, but I would stick with the 8800GTS 640Mb


----------



## cquence (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Wow, I would've never thought I'd find such unexperienced people on this forum.
> Where do I start, well first, 640MB version performs better *ONLY* if you game at resolutions 1600x1200 or over, it's a fact and I'm surprised you didn't know it. Considering he specifically mentioned 1280x1024, 320MB is an obvious choice. Why did I pick the one for 329.99 when you could get one for 269.99? Are you really this dumb to think that they overprised it by $60 because of a different cooler? *It comes heavily overclocked* Standard GTS is 500mhz core and 1600mhz memory, when the one I suggested is 588mhz core and *1840mhz* memory, 240mhz extra to the memory!. NOW, considering he's gonna game at 1280x1024 the 640MB you suggested is... gonna perform *SLOWER* then the one i did,* oh and you made him pay more*. Idiot.
> P.s - 640MB for future games? You have NO IDEA what kind of VRAM will new games require, so don't make assumptions if you don't know what you are talking about.



Thats exactly what I was talking about, the 320MB version that you posted was faster than the 640 version. I would think it would be a lil faster. I am confused and dont know which one to get now.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> Thats exactly what I was talking about, the 320MB version that you posted was faster than the 640 version. I would think it would be a lil faster. I am confused and dont know which one to get now.



Toss a coin  But personally I'd pick an overclocked 320mb over stock 640 if I was going to play games at 1280x1024.

Might wanna ask around on other forums.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

IT IS CALLED SUPERCLOCKED< do not call anyone here unexperienced. The 640Mb can definitely play 1280x1024, hell, my X1300PRO can do that. You need to read better, you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. After this, I feel that this requires no more of your input. Superclocked is a rip-off, it just basically factory overclocking, which you can do yourself and save the $60 or w/e they charge.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> IT IS CALLED SUPERCLOCKED< do not call anyone here unexperienced. The 640Mb can definitely play 1280x1024, hell, my X1300PRO can do that. You need to read better, you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. After this, I feel that this requires no more of your input. Superclocked is a rip-off, it just basically factory overclocking, which you can do yourself and save the $60 or w/e they charge.



It sure can, but it will still loose to a factory overclocked ACS3 320mb card at 1280x1024. And since that's what he's playing games at, overpaying for 640mb version which is gonna perform worse is idiotic in my opinion. I'm done with this topic.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130082

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130071

Are those specs not the same, I can find a 640Mb with the same Superclocking, listed below. Now, anything else? How about a water-cooled version?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130080

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130038 <<That is a superclocked 320Mb

Core clock is not an effective way of measuring performance, only if the two cards in comparison have the same amount of Stream processors or Pipelines, I bet you didn't know that.


----------



## ADE (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Wow, I would've never thought I'd find such unexperienced people on this forum.
> Where do I start, well first, 640MB version performs better *ONLY* if you game at resolutions 1600x1200 or over, it's a fact and I'm surprised you didn't know it. Considering he specifically mentioned 1280x1024, 320MB is an obvious choice. Why did I pick the one for 329.99 when you could get one for 269.99? Are you really this dumb to think that they overprised it by $60 because of a different cooler? *It comes heavily overclocked* Standard GTS is 500mhz core and 1600mhz memory, when the one I suggested is 588mhz core and *1840mhz* memory, 240mhz extra to the memory!. NOW, considering he's gonna game at 1280x1024 the 640MB you suggested is... gonna perform *SLOWER* then the one i did,* oh and you made him pay more*. Idiot.
> P.s - 640MB for future games? You have NO IDEA what kind of VRAM will new games require, so don't make assumptions if you don't know what you are talking about.




Edit- you best watch your mouth and shut your lip and watch who you call inexperienced! You don't know crap. If that's not a clear indication that future games will use more V RAM then you give me a clear indication that's its not. Ass hole.

STFU!!! You look at the requirements for games like lost planet on Vista that recommends 512MB of V RAM just for low res environment and tell you that your shit you talk still applies!


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

ADE said:


> STFU!!! You look at the requirements for games like lost planet on Vista that recommends 512MB of V RAM just for low res environment and tell you that your shit you talk still applies!



Couldn't have said it better myself

Don't call me an idiot, Diorhomme, you're the idiot for not knowing what Superclocked is, it just bit you right in the ass.


----------



## ADE (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah, the ****er can go to hell. oh and by the way, i got the CD thing working now. thanks!


----------



## cquence (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130082
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130071
> 
> ...



So which one of this do you think I should get?


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> So which one of this do you think I should get?



Do you know how to OC a vid card? If so, get the 640Mb with STOCK CLOCKS and OC it yourself, saving $60.

It will definitely beat that 320Mb that Diorhomme thinks is better, he just suggested a superclocked card. He has no clue what superclocked is.


----------



## cquence (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Do you know how to OC a vid card? If so, get the 640Mb with STOCK CLOCKS and OC it yourself, saving $60.
> 
> It will definitely beat that 320Mb that Diorhomme thinks is better, he just suggested a superclocked card. He has no clue what superclocked is.



I am not too familiar with OC a vid card. Havent done that. OC the CPU is a lot easier I assume.  Is there a DIY guide for OC a vid card floating around some where?


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Coolbits does the trick, I use ATItool, though.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/GeForce-Overclocking-CoolBits-Reg.shtml

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

They should consider adding an age limit and a skill test to this forum so people like INTELCRAZY and ADE wouldn't be here at the first place giving their *unexperienced* advice. Bunch of donkeys.


----------



## chupacabra (Jun 4, 2007)

@Diorhomme:

w/e go cut yourself ****ing emo


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> They should consider adding an age limit and a skill test to this forum so people like INTELCRAZY and ADE wouldn't be here at the first place giving their *unexperienced* advice. Bunch of donkeys.



Age limit: I just turned 18

You didn't know what Superclocked was, anyone who is going to suggest a card had better know his stuff.


----------



## tommy25 (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme you just joined and you are giving people abuse, i bet these guys no more than you plus if they stopped letting people join how dont meet a certain "skill level" then there wouldn't be many people to give advice to would there so....


----------



## Schonza (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> They should consider adding an age limit and a skill test to this forum so people like INTELCRAZY and ADE wouldn't be here at the first place giving their *unexperienced* advice. Bunch of donkeys.



Lol, I don't think you have a clue what you are on about, these guys are some of the more knowledgeable on this forum. 

Also, Diorhomme, I wouldn't advise anyone to spend $60 on an OCed graphics card, when you can do it yourself. Off stock, the 320 mb and 640 mb are the exact same clock speeds and memory speeds. 

Back towards the topic, just stick with 640 mb, because I know you may only want to to play at 1280X1024, but if you get a bigger monitor, or want to play on a bigger resolution, you'll have the 640 there to power through it, where the 320mb isn't up to scratch at those resolutions. 

At the end of it, go with the 640 mb if you have the money to do so, because we as humans always want bigger and better things, and I'm sure you'll consider buying a bigger monitor or increasing your resolutions. If you're a little strapped for cash on your budget, the 320mb will be fine, but my vote goes to the 640 mb.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

schoning16 said:


> Lol, I don't think you have a clue what you are on about, these guys are some of the more knowledgeable on this forum.
> 
> Also, Diorhomme, I wouldn't advise anyone to spend $60 on an OCed graphics card, when you can do it yourself. Off stock, the 320 mb and 640 mb are the exact same clock speeds and memory speeds.
> 
> ...




My point exactly, thanks schoning


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Wow, I would've never thought I'd find such unexperienced people on this forum.
> Where do I start, well first, 640MB version performs better *ONLY* if you game at resolutions 1600x1200 or over, it's a fact and I'm surprised you didn't know it. Considering he specifically mentioned 1280x1024, 320MB is an obvious choice. Why did I pick the one for 329.99 when you could get one for 269.99? Are you really this dumb to think that they overprised it by $60 because of a different cooler? *It comes heavily overclocked* Standard GTS is 500mhz core and 1600mhz memory, when the one I suggested is 588mhz core and *1840mhz* memory, 240mhz extra to the memory!. NOW, considering he's gonna game at 1280x1024 the 640MB you suggested is... gonna perform *SLOWER* then the one i did,* oh and you made him pay more*. Idiot.
> P.s - 640MB for future games? You have NO IDEA what kind of VRAM will new games require, so don't make assumptions if you don't know what you are talking about.



Wow Diorhomme you are a ****ing idiot.  Those superclocked videocards are rip offs you can overclock the videocard farther then the super clocked ones are and save your self some money the 8 series is very overclockable. 
About the Vram for direct x 10 games like lost planet they require more than 320 mb of Vram to be played on ok settings and crysis will probably require alot of Vram to.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> My point exactly, thanks schoning



The only points you had so far were wrong 

If you said get a 640mb version and then OC the hell out of it yourself all this wouldn't have started, but you didn't. You said something like "uh... get 640 its  a little more money and its faster uh better graphics" which wasn't true since the 320mb was beating it in performance. Half the people here were probably banned from the good forums and now have no other choice but chill here witl 14yo's... sad really.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> The only points you had so far were wrong
> 
> If you said get a 640mb version and then OC the hell out of it yourself all this wouldn't have started, but you didn't. You said something like "uh... get 640 its  a little more money and its faster uh better graphics" which wasn't true since the 320mb was beating it in performance. Half the people here were probably banned from the good forums and now have no other choice but chill here witl 14yo's... sad really.



You're changing the subject, nice way to try and win. Don't come in this forum and tell us we are unexperienced. I didn't pay a damn bit of attention to what you said about your suggested card, I didn't think anyone with good sense would suggest a Superclocked model, do you even know what that is? This by far the best forum I have been on, the other ones move slower and most are filled with ppl like you, DA's. By the way, I just turned 18, how old are you, 34 with no job? Everyone here agrees with me about you, so I don't exactly speak for myself when you insult us, I speak for us.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> You're changing the subject, nice way to try and win. Don't come in this forum and tell us we are unexperienced. I didn't pay a damn bit of attention to what you said about your suggested card, I didn't think anyone with good sense would suggest a Superclocked model, do you even know what that is? This by far the best forum I have been on, the other ones move slower and most are filled with ppl like you, DA's. By the way, I just turned 18, how old are you, 34 with no job? Everyone here agrees with me about you, so I don't exactly speak for myself when you insult us, I speak for us.



1. Speak for yourself. 2. Do you really think I care what some kid with his parents money to blow on crap thinks about me? Get real. 3. There's no need to change the subject since I'm right. The $330 card I suggested performs better then the one you did for $360, if you even bothered to mention the self overclock I wouldn't have said a word. But you didn't. 4. ACS3 cards are hand picked by Nvidia because not all 8800 series are *capable of running stable* while overclocked, that's the reason why GUARANTEED overclock card is a good idea, I'm not surprised you didn't know it.


----------



## ADE (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> The only points you had so far were wrong
> 
> If you said get a 640mb version and then OC the hell out of it yourself all this wouldn't have started, but you didn't. You said something like "uh... *get 640 its  a little more money and its faster uh better graphics*" which wasn't true since the 320mb was beating it in performance. Half the people here were probably banned from the good forums and now have no other choice but chill here witl 14yo's... sad really.



No shit Sherlock. Must I tell you again and again? more memory can = better graphics due to more detailed environments. in the end, it would allow you to play games on higher graphics that with ones that have less memory. Its like comparing 128MB to 256MB. that was then, not its all about 320MB and 640. the shift in requirements have changed. the new standard is set.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> 1. Speak for yourself. 2. Do you really think I care what some kid with his parents money to blow on crap thinks about me? Get real. 3. There's no need to change the subject since I'm right. The $330 card I suggested performs better then the one you did for $360, if you even bothered to mention the self overclock I wouldn't have said a word. But you didn't. 4. ACS3 cards are hand picked by Nvidia because not all 8800 series are *capable of running stable* while overclocked, that's the reason why GUARANTEED overclock card is a good idea, I'm not surprised you didn't know it.



First of all, ADE just helped me speak for the forum even more, ppl like you speak for themself, lonely?? Secondly, I am 18, an entrepreneur, majority shareholder of a photo biz, do think parents support me that much? You tried changing the subject, if you knew how to quote you could show exactly what I said. No, THE FRIGGIN CARD YOU SUGGESTED WAS FACTORY OVERCLOCKED and had LESS VRAM. The same card that rolls of that production line is not gonna be as stable as the next one that comes off? Get a job, a life, hopefully not kids.

http://forumz.tomshardware.com/hardware/8800GTS-640mb-320mb-ftopict238392.html


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

ADE said:


> No shit Sherlock. Must I tell you again and again? more memory can = better graphics due to more detailed environments. in the end, it would allow you to play games on higher graphics that with ones that have less memory. Its like comparing 128MB to 256MB. that was then, not its all about 320MB and 640. the shift in requirements have changed. the new standard is set.



Ok read this carefully: Are you saying that a 640MB 8800GTS clocked at 500mhz core and 1600memory is going to *outperform* a 320MB 8800GTS ACS3 KO clocked at 588mhz core and 1840mhz memory on *1280x1024* resolution?
Simply not true. See, if he said "I'm playing on my 22"  on 1680x1050" then I would recommend a 640MB version in a heartbeat, but since it wasn't the case a 8800 320mb with a guaranteed overclock is a better choice.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

Just like I thought, you have no idea what you are talking about when it comes to guaranteed overclock cards.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

The clock is 576Mhz and 1700Mhz, get that right. The 640Mb I suggested wasn't Superclocked, DUH!!! I can save money by doing it myself


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> The clock is 576Mhz and 1700Mhz



Thats the superclocked version of 640mb, not stock. Get your story straight.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> The clock is 576Mhz and 1700Mhz, get that right. The 640Mb I suggested wasn't Superclocked, DUH!!! I can save money by doing it myself



Ya the dumbass hasnt figured out that you can get the 640MB and overclock it past the 320MB speeds like I said earlier the 8 series is very overclockable.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

Jack Bauer said:


> Ya the dumbass hasnt figured out that you can get the 640MB and overclock it past the 320MB speeds like I said earlier the 8 series is very overclockable.



Then have it work at 100 degrees celcius and have your PC auto restart itself while you game, then come back to this forum and whine about not stable 8800's, idiot...


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Then have it work at 100 degrees celcius and have your PC auto restart itself while you game, then come back to this forum and whine about not stable 8800's, idiot...


Overclocking an 8800GTS yourself is so easy.  When I had mine I overclocked it to 660Mhz Core, and 1980Mhz (990) Memory, and I could have probably gone higher.  That was on a 640MB version BTW.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Then have it work at 100 degrees celcius and have your PC auto restart itself while you game, then come back to this forum and whine about not stable 8800's, idiot...



It wont get that hot if you have sufficent cooling for it they have big coolers on those cards and if you have good airflow in your case you will be just fine now **** off diarrhea


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];676593 said:
			
		

> Overclocking an 8800GTS yourself is so easy.  When I had mine I overclocked it to 660Mhz Core, and 1980Mhz (990) Memory, and I could have probably gone higher.  That was on a 640MB version BTW.



Probably, but the thing is, there's no such thing as guaranteed overlock if you buy a stock card, one might be capable of running at those speeds when the next one simply isn't.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

Jack Bauer said:


> It wont get that hot if you have sufficent cooling for it they have big coolers on those cards and if you have good airflow in your case you will be just fine now **** off diarrhea



I stopped reading when I read "they have big coolers"


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Probably, but the thing is, there's no such thing as guaranteed overlock if you buy a stock card, one might be capable of running at those speeds when the next one simply isn't.



Ya but they are still cheaper than the superclocked versions and they still can overclock a little bit more than the superclocked versions are.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jun 4, 2007)

> Ya but they are still cheaper than the superclocked versions and they still can overclock a little bit more than the superclocked versions are.



You're forgetting that this moron doesn't know what superclocked means.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Probably, but the thing is, there's no such thing as guaranteed overlock if you buy a stock card, one might be capable of running at those speeds when the next one simply isn't.


Factory overclocked cards are barely pushing their limits.  It's so easy it is almost a guarantee to reach at least the speeds of factory OC'd cards.

But I guess you're one of those people that rather spend an extra $30-$100 to have it come OC'd for you, so you dont have to do any work yourself...


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme are you satisfied now? I told you that when I said that, the forum would speak behind me.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];676610 said:
			
		

> Factory overclocked cards are barely pushing their limits.  It's so easy it is almost a guarantee to reach at least the speeds of factory OC'd cards.
> 
> But I guess you're one of those people that rather spend an extra $30-$100 to have it come OC'd for you, so you dont have to do any work yourself...



Stock 320mb is $290, acs3 ko is $330, $40 diffrence right? For those $40 you get a guaranteed overclock (which you obviously push even higher with riva tuner or whatever you prefer), slightly better cooling and a game which retails for $30 (Dark messiah), all that for $40 extra makes it worth it for me.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Diorhomme are you satisfied now? I told you that when I said that, the forum would speak behind me.



You've already proven your knowledge in multiple PC subjects (dell monitor comes to mind), I'm not talking to you anymore.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Thats the superclocked version of 640mb, not stock. Get your story straight.



Stupid you have been asking for that, you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> You've already proven your knowledge in multiple PC subjects (dell monitor comes to mind), I'm not talking to you anymore.



Ahh...Such hurtful words, . Dell monitors will outlast an LG anyday, I have actual exp with those, unlike you.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

http://forumz.tomshardware.com/hardware/8800GTS-640mb-320mb-ftopict238392.html


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jun 4, 2007)

I think that Diorhomme is a polite, mild-mannered, honest and knowledgeable gentleman...........ahahahahahahahahahahahaha lmao    Sorry, I was trying to see how long I could keep a straight face


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Now that you brought it up, how do I get better cooling when in comparison of a Superclocked 8800GTS 320Mb vs. OC'ed 8800GTS 640Mb? If you OC them the same amount there is no difference, IT IS THE SAME GPU.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Now that you brought it up, how do I get better cooling when in comparison of a Superclocked 8800GTS 320Mb vs. OC'ed 8800GTS 640Mb? If you OC them the same amount there is no difference, IT IS THE SAME GPU.


The only two differences are the amount of RAM, and the price.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];676645 said:
			
		

> The only two differences are the amount of RAM, and the price.



He doesn't get that, I have tried to make that point and he just doesn't comprehend, wonder what he will do when he sees a BSOD?

Here's the 'story-line', I suggested a 640Mb and said it was better than his 320Mb, I didn't know his was Superclocked. Therefore, it spawns this 7 page thread.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, lets make it 10 pages, kids, say something stupid again.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Hey, lets make it 10 pages, kids, say something stupid again.



yeah, let's make 10 pages, fill them with 30yo slacker, who has no life or job and has never known what Superclocked meant.


----------



## cquence (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow...if I knew that this thread was going to be a war of words, I wouldnt have started it. Anyways, does anyone know when the new DX10 cards coming out? Is it worth the hype? Cause I am thinking about building my new system now, but might want to hold of till the Intel price drop in July and wait for the new card to come out. If not, I will get the 640MB 8800GTS (I might want to go bigger monitor in the near near future ) How about this...I buy the 8800GTS now and use it on my old system. I have the AMD 64 3500+, ASUS A8N-Sli Deluxe board, and 1GB or RAM? Should I do that and wait for the CPU's to drop?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Hey, lets make it 10 pages, kids, say something stupid again.


Finally, you've run out of info to try and prove your case.

When i've clearly states that any overclocked 8800GTS 320MB will outperform a stock 640MB, except at high resolutions.

But if someone runs games and has a monitor that can support high resolutions, or plans to play DX10 games on high settings, the stock 640MB will show higher framerates.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];676678 said:
			
		

> Finally, you've run out of info to try and prove your case.
> 
> When i've clearly states that any overclocked 8800GTS 320MB will outperform a stock 640MB, except at high resolutions.
> 
> But if someone runs games and has a monitor that can support high resolutions, or plans to play DX10 games on high settings, the stock 640MB will show higher framerates.




You just proved my case


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> Wow...if I knew that this thread was going to be a war of words, I wouldnt have started it. Anyways, does anyone know when the new DX10 cards coming out? Is it worth the hype? Cause I am thinking about building my new system now, but might want to hold of till the Intel price drop in July and wait for the new card to come out. If not, I will get the 640MB 8800GTS (I might want to go bigger monitor in the near near future )



The new DX10 cards from Nvidia are expected to arrive in Q4 2007, not sure if it's worth the wait, but the rumors are they are gonna performs twice as good as the current top cards... which is.. fast  Not sure about ATI.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jun 4, 2007)

> *any overclocked 8800GTS 320MB will outperform a stock 640MB, except at high resolutions.
> 
> But if someone runs games and has a monitor that can support high resolutions, or plans to play DX10 games on high settings, the stock 640MB will show higher framerates.*



You summed it up quite nicely. That is the bottom line and if this chap continues to reject these *facts* then he is only going to make himself look like more of a fool.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jun 4, 2007)

> The new DX10 cards from Nvidia are expected to arrive in Q4 2007



Can't wait for the 8950GX2. Isn't it basically going to be two 8900GTs strapped together?


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];676678 said:
			
		

> But if someone runs games and has a monitor that can support high resolutions, or plans to play DX10 games on high settings, the stock 640MB will show higher framerates.



For 11th time, have I ever tried to dispute that? I was SPECIFICALLY talking about resolutions of 1280x1024 or lower.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> Wow...if I knew that this thread was going to be a war of words, I wouldnt have started it. Anyways, does anyone know when the new DX10 cards coming out? Is it worth the hype? Cause I am thinking about building my new system now, but might want to hold of till the Intel price drop in July and wait for the new card to come out. If not, I will get the 640MB 8800GTS (I might want to go bigger monitor in the near near future )



An 8900 is supposed to come out in late Summer-Early Fall, there is supposed to be an 8950GX2 for $600. It is similar to the way the 7950 works, in other words, two GPU's. This 8950GX2 will have a total of 1024Mb of VRAM, 512Mb per GPU.



http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-Strikes-Back-With-New-GeForce-8900-Series-47233.shtml


----------



## cquence (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> An 8900 is supposed to come out in late Summer-Early Fall, there is supposed to be an 8950GX2 for $600. It is similar to the way the 7950 works, in other words, two GPU's. This 8950GX2 will have a total of 1024Mb of VRAM, 512Mb per GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-Strikes-Back-With-New-GeForce-8900-Series-47233.shtml



Damn thats a little out of my budget. But it might be a waste to get the 8800GTS now. What do you think?


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> Damn thats a little out of my budget. But it might be a waste to get the 8800GTS now. What do you think?



You might wanna wait for the release of 8900 series and then pick up a 8800GTX which will obviously drop in price.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> Damn thats a little out of my budget. But it might be a waste to get the 8800GTS now. What do you think?



8800GTS is kinda struggling at some points in DX10, for right now, faults in software & hardware. It is just a new thing, give DX10 time to 'seal'. I am waiting, I guess I could recommend you to wait.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> You might wanna wait for the release of 8900 series and then pick up a 8800GTX which will obviously drop in price.



They dropped a while back, by ~$100.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=37655

Just did some research on the 8950GX2 and all I can say is wow. It's a beast! Imagine quad sli with this thing!


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

12-Gauge said:


> http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=37655
> 
> Just did some research on the 8950GX2 and all I can say is wow. It's a beast! Imagine quad sli with this thing!



For some odd reason, I heard Quad SLI is disabled. Dual SLI is already Quad, lol. It is two 8900GS's slapped together, it is a great idea. Kudos to whoever thought of it.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jun 4, 2007)

> Dual SLI is already Quad



Yeah, that's what I thought. You only need two units and you've essentially got four graphics cards! If it's anything like the 7950GX2 though, it will be chunky and idle at like 80'C


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

12-Gauge said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. You only need two units and you've essentially got four graphics cards! If it's anything like the 7950GX2 though, it will be chunky and idle at like 80'C



Call on the loud Sunon Fans and Vantec PCI blowers, lol. Maybe it will be released with water cooling.


----------



## Diorhomme (Jun 4, 2007)

Did someone just use theinquirer.net as a source of info? hahaha
This is pathetic, I'm done with this forum. Back to places where people actually know what they are talking about and don't allow kids 13y.o to be on PC forums giving out false advice. Picking an LCD with 800:1 contrast and 160/160 viewing angles instead of the one for the same money with 3000:1 and 170/170 angels because ... *get this, 3000:1 is over-doing it according to INTELCRAZY*  Personal insults are fine? No moderation whatsoever?
WTF am I doing here?
Admin or moderators if you see this post please delete my forum account, I couldn't find such feature in the CP.
Grow up kids.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jun 4, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz. Yawn.....sorry Diorhomme...what were you saying? Oh thats right...jack shit...


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2007)

The inquirer is an awful place for a source.  It has some cool gossip, but its usually not true.

They said a while back AMD was working on reverse hyperthreading, then a week later they said they werent.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyway, back to civilised conversation...


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jun 4, 2007)

> The inquirer is an awful place for a source. It has some cool gossip, but its usually not true.



yeah, but I knew that they weren't lying about the 8950GX2 because there's info on that all over the internet.


----------



## cquence (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> 8800GTS is kinda struggling at some points in DX10, for right now, faults in software & hardware. It is just a new thing, give DX10 time to 'seal'. I am waiting, I guess I could recommend you to wait.



So should I wait for the 8900 to come out then get the 8800GTX? Im sure the price will be somewhere close to the 8800GTS with 640mb right?


----------



## Schonza (Jun 4, 2007)

It's really up to you, whether you want to spend your money now or later. If the system you have is just cutting it, then yeah, you may want to wait. However, waiting for long periods of time for new technology can be a little bit pointless sometimes, as some new CPU/GPU's might fail, they may not be as good as once thought. (which was what happened with the R600?)

If you try and buy the best, you'll be wasting money, because you'll finally go, "Well, I've got the best of best now" then 2-3 months later, "Well, there's new stuff out, why didn't I wait?". The way to think about you need to buy is, how future proof you want it to be, what you want your system to do, and what your budget is. My advice, probably buy an 8800 gts now, but that's just me, because I know it'll last me at least 3-4 years, I mean my 7600GS has lasted me about 18 months so far, and I have no intention (at the moment) to upgrade.


----------



## ADE (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Just like I thought, you have no idea what you are talking about when it comes to guaranteed overclock cards.



Oh I'm sorry, were you trying to insult me? I was busy playing a game with my OC 8800GTS 640MB at the time. oh and by the way, i can OC higher than the so called "guaranteed OC cards"


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

cquence said:


> So should I wait for the 8900 to come out then get the 8800GTX? Im sure the price will be somewhere close to the 8800GTS with 640mb right?



Just give DX10 some time, Microsoft is already screwing around again.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Diorhomme said:


> Did someone just use theinquirer.net as a source of info? hahaha
> This is pathetic, I'm done with this forum. Back to places where people actually know what they are talking about and don't allow kids 13y.o to be on PC forums giving out false advice. Picking an LCD with 800:1 contrast and 160/160 viewing angles instead of the one for the same money with 3000:1 and 170/170 angels because ... *get this, 3000:1 is over-doing it according to INTELCRAZY*  Personal insults are fine? No moderation whatsoever?
> WTF am I doing here?
> Admin or moderators if you see this post please delete my forum account, I couldn't find such feature in the CP.
> Grow up kids.




Mine wasn't a POS LG was it? You tell me what you are doing here, you never are sure what point you are making.

Also, share with us your rig.


----------



## cquence (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone have an idea how much the 8800GTX will drop in price when the new 8900 comes out? Cause the 8800GTS is like 380 right now and the GTX is like 550. Hopefully it drops down to the price of the GTS  Cause I want to wait for the GTX.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 5, 2007)

cquence said:


> Anyone have an idea how much the 8800GTX will drop in price when the new 8900 comes out? Cause the 8800GTS is like 380 right now and the GTX is like 550. Hopefully it drops down to the price of the GTS  Cause I want to wait for the GTX.



I am gonna say a drop to $450-$480, that neighborhood is to be expected.


----------



## cquence (Jun 5, 2007)

Which brand 8800GTS should I get? Are they all the same or is one brand better than the other?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 5, 2007)

cquence said:


> Which brand 8800GTS should I get? Are they all the same or is one brand better than the other?



I would get EVGA.


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 5, 2007)

EVGA has a step up plan. Buy a card, within 90 days trade it in for a new one and only pay the difference.. cool, huh?

Not mentioning their great quality, significantly lower prices and superb customer support.

_Sound like a fanboy i do.._


----------



## cquence (Jun 5, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> EVGA has a step up plan. Buy a card, within 90 days trade it in for a new one and only pay the difference.. cool, huh?
> 
> Not mentioning their great quality, significantly lower prices and superb customer support.
> 
> _Sound like a fanboy i do.._



How does that work? Will it still work like say you buy your card from like Newegg.com or Zipzoomfly.com or anything like that? That would be cool knowing that the new 8900's coming out. I was looking to get the EVGA card though.


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 5, 2007)

Lol, no it doesn't work with naught but evga bought cards. 

You'd need a receipt or invoice to confirm.


----------



## pokemon87654 (Jun 5, 2007)

You don't even need that great of a card to run it on max setting for CSS


----------



## cquence (Jun 5, 2007)

pokemon87654 said:


> You don't even need that great of a card to run it on max setting for CSS



You really dont but you do need something better than my 6800ultra! That card is a piece of shit now. I spent $550 two years ago and look at the specs on that card now!


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 6, 2007)

The 6800ultra is just _slightly_ less powerful than my 7600gt.. and i can play css just fine maxed. 

Edit: The 6800ultra uses only shader model 2.0, correct? That would be limiting.


----------



## eric92park (Jun 6, 2007)

I would get Evga... I have it anyways


----------

